# Craftex CT146 Table Saw - Dado spec



## XavierG (Mar 19, 2011)

Do any of you own (or have owned) a CT146 Table Saw. Am considering purchasing one but the dado capacity is important to me. I am getting conflicting info in this regard. The manual says nothing at all about dado blades. The rep tells me it can take a maximum 5/8" stacked dado if the blade stablizer (washer) is removed. That somehow sounds wrong to me only because I believe this saw is a Ridgid 3660 clone and I am pretty sure the 3660 takes wider stacks (correct me if I'm wrong). Can anyone tell me, based on experience, what the correct spec is?

Thanks,
Xavier


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

XavierG said:


> Do any of you own (or have owned) a CT146 Table Saw. Am considering purchasing one but the dado capacity is important to me. I am getting conflicting info in this regard. The manual says nothing at all about dado blades. The rep tells me it can take a maximum 5/8" stacked dado if the blade stablizer (washer) is removed. That somehow sounds wrong to me only because I believe this saw is a Ridgid 3660 clone and I am pretty sure the 3660 takes wider stacks (correct me if I'm wrong). Can anyone tell me, based on experience, what the correct spec is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Xavier


Hi Xavier:

Talk to Carl in the Ottawa Store. He's usually pretty good with technical stuff like that. BTW, my Ridgid T3650 is identical and it's supposed to take a 7/8" stack. You might run it without the stiffener. You shouldn't need it. Dado sets are pretty thick and they're not usually large diameter?

Hope this helps.


----------

